# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  распродаюсь

## Slavon79

Продаю-
Стеклянные полочки,матовые,размер 60*20 см,с пеликанами.3 штуки по 50 грн,можно по-отдельности.В Эпицентре такая полка стоит от 100 грн


очень полезная вещь-захват для кульков(когда на базар идёте),покупалось в ОАЭ,в Украине такого нет-

по 20 грн
Бидоны алюминиевые(есть 3 шт),на 40 литров(находятся на Поскоте)

по 140 грн
DVD BBK,старая но надёжная модель,читает MP3,MP4(на поскоте)

55 грн
микрофон,новый

60 грн
сервиз чайный,6 чашек+сахарница,запечатанный

40 грн
телефоны-дисковый 20 грн,кнопочный-25 грн,настенный-30 грн(на Заставе 1,но могу подвезти)

Кресло-качалка,новое(на Заставе1),но могу подвезти

435 грн
вот такие штуковины

отдам за шоколадку
бокс для дисков,на 12 шт,алюминиевый

25 грн
колонки для компа

40 грн


Всё остальное живёт на Таирова,но может перемещаться по договорённости
7945367 Инна

----------


## Phantasy

Могу забрать за 150 кресло качалку...

----------


## Slavon79

> Могу забрать за 150 кресло качалку...


 Извините,откажусь.100 $ в магазине старт

----------


## Phantasy

Жаль... Так хочу кресло качалку... Ну если шо, я не передумаю...

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## Phantasy

Даю за кресло качалка 200 гривен...

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## Slavon79

Up

----------


## Slavon79

up

----------


## avenger2008

вас  устроит цена за кресло 280

----------


## Slavon79

> вас  устроит цена за кресло 280


 350

----------


## Phantasy

А за 300?

----------


## Phantasy

Ап вашей теме!

----------


## Samtredia

бидоны есть еще

----------


## мама Катя

Колонки для компа еще есть? Рабочие?

Отправлено с моего GT-S7272 через Tapatalk

----------

